# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Trang trí lễ gia tiên ở đâu đẹp TPHCM

## hongminh

Bạn đang tự hỏi *trang trí gia tiên ở đâu tại TPHCM đẹp* và uy tín nhất- Lavender tự hào với nhiều năm trong lĩnh vực *wedding planner chuyên nghiệp* sẽ làm hài lòng nhu cầu của nhiều gia đình!

Lễ gia tiên là một phần rất quan trọng trong tiệc cưới của người Việt. Đây là nghi lễ được thực hiện trong ngày ăn hỏi, đám cưới, thể hiện sự kính trọng, tưởng nhớ của con cháu với ông bà, tổ tiên. Sự kính trọng này không thể chỉ nói bằng lời mà được thể hiện qua việc chú trọng trang hoàng buổi lễ gia tiên đẹp, đầy đủ lễ nghi truyền thống. Cho nên, trang trí tiệc gia tiên rất cần được chú trọng thực hiện trong ngày cưới hỏi.

Hiện nay, ở Sài Gòn có rất nhiều địa điểm đang cung cấp các dịch vụ trang trí cưới hỏi trọn gói. Và Lavender Wedding & Event hân hạnh là một trong những nơi cung cấp *dịch vụ trang trí bàn thờ gia tiên trọn gói* hàng đầu thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Ngoài ra, để tạo sự thuận tiện tối đa cho bạn, Lavender Wedding & Event còn cung cấp dịch vụ đi kèm là cho thuê đội bưng quả chuyên nghiệp, vừa vui vẻ, nhiệt tình lại có nhiều kinh nghiệm có thể hỗ trợ rất tốt cho bạn trong ngày cưới hỏi.

Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong việc tổ chức thực hiện các lễ nghi cưới hỏi, Lavender Wedding & Event tự tin có thể đem đến cho bạn những dịch vụ trang trí gia tiên, mâm quả cưới hỏi đầy đủ và tiện ích nhất. Liên hệ để được tư vấn kỹ hơn theo số máy lẻ: 0283.8866887 các bạn nhé!

----------

